# Limit of Trout Today



## LDUBS (Jun 28, 2019)

The slump is finally over! I decided to try a lake that is just next door to the lake where I normally go. I had been to it once before a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, even though owned by the same water company, my season pass from the other lake was not transferable so I had to cough up the fees. 

Anyway, it was a beautiful day in the mid 70’s. I managed 5 in the boat by 10:30 am. Probably would have had a limit by 9:30 but I left my “hot spot” to troll up a canyon arm just for the scenery. Lucky for me, the fish waited for me to return and round out the limit. Haha. 






View from the main lake about 7 am. Water here is about 250' deep. 




Rock wall along the canyon arm inlet.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 5, 2019)

Got out again yesterday until about 11 am. Went to another large lake I hadn't been to for months. We managed 4 rainbows in the box. All healthy looking fish, but small at 12" - 14". We lost two other trout when they decided to jump right at the boat. The rainbows were scrappy for their size. Also caught & released two large mouths about 15". Caught the large mouths trolling 35' deep. Caught the rainbows at 35' - 45'. The rainbows hit the lures harder than the LMBs. 

I launched at a free ramp. It is a very nice facility maintained by Fed Bureau of Reclaimation. Normally when I go there during the week it is pretty much wide open. Yesterday there were a fair number of pleasure boaters. There was a small traffic jam when we pulled the boat out at about 11:00 am and the parking lot was 100% full. I can't imagine what this place looks like on a weekend when all the wake boarders and lake lice are out in force. I'm not going to find out -- another benefit of retirement is I can go during the week.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jul 5, 2019)

Now that's a good morning... Looks alot cooler there than it is here too...


----------

